# Je t'aime, moi non plus



## Mariel B Galan

Hola Buen día:

Quisiera que alguien me ayudara a traducir a español partes de la canción:
"*Je t´aime, moi non plus*": 

Comme la vague irrésolue
Je vais, je vais et je viens
Entre tes reins

De antemano Muchísimas gracias por su tiempo


----------



## marinta

¿Por qué en este caso lo traducimos por "Te quiero, yo también", cuando tendría que ser "tampoco"?, cierto es que falta la negación en la primera parte, no lo entiendo. Alguien me lo explica, please?


----------



## totor

Si alguien lo traduce por *también* está en un error, Marinta, porque claramente dice *tampoco*, como tú misma lo dices.

Y bienvenida al foro.


----------



## Mirelia

De acuerdo con Totor.

Tendrías que dar algún ejemplo.


----------



## Víctor Pérez

A finales de los años 60, el genial Serge Gainsbourg y la sensual Jane Birkin escribieron esta canción que interpretó Johnny Halliday, y que, pese al aún caliente mayo del 68, tuvo un gran impacto por su fuerte contenido erótico.
El título *Je t'aime, moi non plus,* oración traviesa, no es más que una pirueta más con las que los artistas intentan captar la atención del público. Su traducción literal debería ser, estoy de acuerdo con vosotros, *te quiero, yo tampoco. *Como sabéis, los títulos (y las letras) de las canciones, como los de las películas, son de libre traducción...


----------



## totor

Sí, es como dice Víctor, yo no me podía acordar el nombre de S.Gainsbourg y de J.Birkin.


----------



## potrosalvaje54

EN mi humilde opinion, creo que un poema se debe traducir con el objetivo de capturar su esencia en vez de traducir palabra por palabra. Aqui va mi interpretacion en castellano de la cancion...recueden este es un dialogo entre un hombre (negro) y una mujer (rojo):

Titulo: Te Amo ,Yo No mas
Te quiero, te quiero  
Oh, sí, te quiero!
Yo no más 
Oh, mi amor…
****
Reglas 16 y 17. Martine (Mod...)


----------



## irmayeh

Amigos,

"Serge Gainsbourg" tiene una cancación titulada "Je t'aime, moi non plus":

Las letras son,

"*Je t'aime, je taime*" (murmuró Jane Birkin)
"*Moi non plus*" (respondió Serge Gainsbourg)

Moi non plus en español quiere decir "yo tampoco" pero la versión traducida en español dice,

"*Te quiero te quiero*"
"*Yo no más*"

¿Alguién sabe qué realmente quiere decir "moi non plus" en este caso?

Desde ya muchas gracias.

Saludos


----------



## horusankh

Hola Irmayeh:

No sé dónde habrás visto esa traducción, pero "moi non plus" efectivamente significa "yo tampoco" y el título de esa canción en español, al menos en México, es desde que me acuerdo "yo te amo, yo tampoco".

Saludos.


----------



## simera

Formes correcte en français. 

Je t'aime ----- moi aussi.

Je ne t'aime pas. .....moi non plus. 

Gainsbourg est un poète. Il montre qu'il est difficile d'exprimer ses sentiments.


----------



## irmayeh

buenos días!

Cuando uno le dice al otro "te quiero", el otro deberia responder "yo también", no es verdad? O sea, "no te quiero" y "yo tampoco".

No obstante en esta canción, dice "te queiro" y responde "yo tampoco", parece que no es una frase lógica.

Saludos,


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

irmayeh said:


> buenos días!
> 
> Cuando uno le dice al otro "te quiero", el otro deberia responder "yo también", no es verdad? O sea, "no te quiero" y "yo tampoco".
> 
> No obstante en esta canción, dice "te queiro" y responde "yo tampoco", parece que no es una frase lógica.
> 
> Saludos,



Cierto, no es lógico, pero es lo que dice el texto original francés.
Al fin y al cabo la situación en que dialogan Jane y Serge no es un foro de debates de lógica


----------



## Mariaencarna

_Moi non plus_ como respuesta a _je t'aime_ es efectivamente absurdo, pero es intencionado, yo tengo entendido que Gainsbourg tomó esta frase de Dalí, que en su surrealista  actitud, en una entrevista en la que le comentaron: "Dicen que Picasso es comunista" ÉL constestó "Yo tampoco". A Gainsbourg le gustó y lo copió ...
*** regla 2


----------



## Gévy

Hola Zuriza:



> Je t'aime..... moi non plus (Que yo a mi modo traduzco como: te amo...... yo nunca más)


" No es lo que dice el texto y no sé cómo llegas a "yo nunca más" (moi jamais plus).

Todos te lo dicen, "moi non plus" no tiene más traducción que "yo yampoco".

El contraste entre je t'aime /moi non plus, se tiene que respetar. No es una equivocación del autor, créeme. Y la aparente contradicción lo es mucho menos cuando consideras que en esos años "el amor libre" se abría camino y ya no había falta "amar" para acostarse con alguien. La costumbre del decir "je t'aime" en las relaciones sexuales se contrapone con ese crudo "moi non plus" que devuelve las cosas en su sitio, dentro esa nueva realidad donde el amor no tenía por qué existir. Y me parece muy bien expresado, realmente.

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## zuriza

Bonjour Gévy.

Mi traducción era libre. Me quedo con la idea de esa contraposición que indicas, "....moi non plus", como que por más que tu me ames yo jamás pienso caer en ello.

Bisous.


----------



## chlapec

En un contexto sexual, decir te quiero puede no expresar precisamente un sentimiento de amor, sino formar parte, simplemente, del rito de palabras que se expresan en ese momento álgido de pasión, sin necesidad de que tengan un significado estricto (¿no se insulta en ocasiones a la pareja para excitarla/se?).
Te quiero, dice la chica (puede ser cierto o no), yo tampoco, dice él (para él sí es, claramente, una relación sexual sin más connotación).


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

El autor de la letra, Serge Gainsbourg, muerto hace casi exactamente 18 años, no puede decirnos cual era su intención al utilizar las dos frases que se contradicen.
He leído que dijo que era "el no va más como canción de amor". Eso es lo se llama "interpretación auténtica" es decir, hecha por el propio autor de la frase. Así que me quedo con ella, y con la verosímil explicación que nos da mariaencarna.


----------



## Hamlet24

Buenas noches a todos ,

En el título de la canción " Je t'aime, moi *non plus*" de Serge Gainsbourg & Brigitte Bardot :

Lo entiendo como " Yo te amo, yo no más (...que tú)"

Pero, me pregunto, non plus = tampoco. *Entonces podría tomarse en una connotación contradictoria también ??.* Para expresar el segundo contexto:

- Yo te amo.
- Yo, (ya) no más.

(Contexto: Desenlace amoroso donde se rompe la relación)

En todo caso, como se expresaría esto último en frances?

Agradesco de antemano todo tipo de comentario.


----------



## yserien

Si no fuera porque *non plus* se utiliza como contraposición a *aussi* podría entenderse el *yo tampoco*, pero en respuesta a qué ?Si la chica le dice que le ama, por qué contesta yo tampoco?.Coincido con lo expuesto por Irmayeh : Pues yo ya no te quiero más, he dejado de quererte, non plus.


----------



## bonjour1

Hola todos, 
bueno para ayudarte Irmayeh, decimos "moi non plus" para contestar a la frase negativa de otra persona a quien por ejemplo no le gusta algo. Igual : yo tampoco.

Pues aqui se trata de una ambiguedad como si finalemente al decir "moi non plus" Serge Gainsbourg no se arriesgara a decir que si, la quiere. Creo que hay finalemente mucha pudor en esta cancion, debo precisar tambien que Gainsbourg es especialista en cinismo, pues es su forma de gritar como un loco que la quiere y salvar al mismo tiempo su dignidad, mantener su imagen de hombre distante.

Pero tambien, al principio fue escrito para una de sus amantes 'B.Bardot' que ya tenia un novio, pues quizas aqui lo podemos entender como la consecuencia de la frustracion de un lio escondido y sin futuro... Un amor entre lineas...

-Lo siento de antemano para las faltas-


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

No tantas ni tan graves faltas, bonjour1. Ya quisiera expresarme así en francés y por escrito.

Dije que optaba por 'Yo tampoco'. Puede no ser lógico, pero la letra tampoco pretende ser un silogismo.


----------



## pragmatico

Desde mi humilde opinión las frases:
 - j´ai t´aime
- moi non plus
No presentan contradicción lógica ni, por tanto, gramatical. Vistas como un diálogo (una comunicación no escrita) responden perfectamente a una situación comunicativa en este contexto:
( Ahora, en este instante)
El primer amante dice: Te quiero
El segundo responde: Yo ya no ( la construcción aparentemente agramatical del significante "moi non plus" es la forma corta, coloquial y sincera de responder en francés)
Para más datos, echénse un(a) novi@ frances(a).


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

pragmatico said:


> Desde mi humilde opinión las frases:
> - j´ai t´aime
> - moi non plus
> No presentan contradicción lógica ni, por tanto, gramatical. Vistas como un diálogo (una comunicación no escrita) responden perfectamente a una situación comunicativa en este contexto:
> ( Ahora, en este instante)
> El primer amante dice: Te quiero
> El segundo responde: Yo ya no ( la construcción aparentemente agramatical del significante "moi non plus" es la forma corta, coloquial y sincera de responder en francés)
> Para más datos, echénse un(a) novi@ frances(a).


 
Hum... es que _Moi non plus_ no significa _Yo ya no_, sino _Yo tampoco_. De que ha contradicción, la hay.

_"moi non plus" es la forma corta, coloquial y sincera de responder en francés._
No que yo sepa.


----------



## Pohana

pragmatico said:


> - j´ai *je* t´aime
> - moi non plus


À +
Pohana


----------



## jprr

Pour ceux que cela intéresse Il existe un fil dans_ Français seulement_ sur la même *question : je t'aime moi non plus*

Aujourd'hui cette expression fait partie du langage courant.
La signification est en gros celle qui correspond à "*Sí... YO también te quiero *[¡mucho!]" dit sur le ton exaspéré ou rigolard qui convient...
Comme quoi les sentiments réciproques ne sont pas toujours totalement synchrones


----------



## jprr

Comme l'essentiel a été dit, ici et partout sur la toile ... ce fil est désormais fermé.
Merci de votre compréhension.


----------

